# "IT" Sewer Hallway and Soundscape 2013



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi Haunters,

I would like to share a short video of my Stephen King "IT" inspired hallway with a soundscape I just created in Audacity ( audio clips from the movie and dripping sewer sounds ) . The hallway will be used again this year with the orphanage idea I am doing. No pictures of the hallway in my Forum gallery so the video will save some room for extra albums this year.

I hope I embedded the video correctly.

Thanks for looking/listening .


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nicely detailed and atmospheric! The dude coming out of the wall is especially cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is really creepy and icky, well done!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh that is awesome. When I was watching I felt like I was looking into the book. Well done!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That looks fantastic! Great atmosphere!


----------



## easycraig (Aug 30, 2011)

- excellent!!! going to definitely grab a few of your ideas and incorporate them into my tunnel... thanks!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That is fantastic! Excellent atmosphere and detailing. "IT" and Pennywise scared the hell out of me.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great and creepy clown laugh just makes my skin crawl. IT is one of the few books I've ever read that just scared me.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks great, man. the detail is insane!


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

One effect I wanted to do with my sewer but ran out of time for was a grate in the ceiling through which you could see the moon and maybe a small tree. I was going to use a 45 degree mirror so that I could make my moon light look like it was high up in the sky even though I was working with a low ceiling. The dead tree would also be suspended horizontally to help with the effect.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks everybody for taking time out of your build days to view the video and leaving the encouraging comments . 



GOT said:


> One effect I wanted to do with my sewer but ran out of time for was a grate in the ceiling through which you could see the moon and maybe a small tree. I was going to use a 45 degree mirror so that I could make my moon light look like it was high up in the sky even though I was working with a low ceiling. The dead tree would also be suspended horizontally to help with the effect.


 Hi GOT, the moon through a grate in the ceiling is a great idea. I may incorporate that in another scene i am working on, thanks for sharing.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

My arm hair was standing on end. It's a 360-degree assault on your senses. Bravo. I feel like I need to scrub myself down now....


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great details! Awesome job!


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

What a great job. Kudos.


----------



## theundeadofnight (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks [email protected], Headless and Mazz .


----------

